
How Big Companies Can Ship Code Like Startups - SunTzu9087
https://insights.dice.com/2019/09/23/big-companies-ship-code-startups/
======
macando
The missing context: I think that some of the practices used by startups are
not inherently better but just performed in front of a much more tolerant and
loving audience. If we are talking about big nasty systems full of legacy code
- what's the point in rolling out code 5 times a day and making things
marginally better. The time would be much better spent proving business value
to the decision makers and doing one major refactoring of a core module that
is making users miserable. And that takes time.

